# Shappell FX200



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Was in need of a new two man flip. Picked up a Shappell FX 200 at MC Sports for $280. Seemed like a great deal on a decent flip. I like how it doesn't have extensions on the poles...makes for easy set up and take down. One thing I don't like is it is just a bench seat...but seems like an easy mod can be made to remedy this if I want. All in all appears to be a decent two man with plenty of room and a very solid sled. Anyone have experience with this shanty?


----------



## PJB1967 (Jan 4, 2013)

Used one last 2 seasons,Love it has a nice deep sled that holds a lot of gear. Mine has bench seat as well so if you modify yours post some pics


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I also got one last year. Heavier to pull around then my old box shanty but it's nice. I need to make a smitty sled and get a light bar in it. Overall, I like it, tons of room and the padded bench is comfy but adds a crap to of weight.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

I like the sled...seems really heavy duty and not flimsy at all. Nice and wide with high sides. I have a quad, so I'll put some eye bolts on it for my tow bar and I'll be all set!


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

Leelanauman said:


> Was in need of a new two man flip. Picked up a Shappell FX 200 at MC Sports for $280. Seemed like a great deal on a decent flip. I like how it doesn't have extensions on the poles...makes for easy set up and take down. One thing I don't like is it is just a bench seat...but seems like an easy mod can be made to remedy this if I want. All in all appears to be a decent two man with plenty of room and a very solid sled. Anyone have experience with this shanty?


Hey Leelanauman, congratulations on a great deal on a nice new shanty. I checked them out before, and I really liked them. I specially liked the fact that the company is from Michigan (Grand Ledge) and the fact that the bench can slide back, so your feet can be inside the tub, and out of the ice. In regards to your question about the bench mods, if you go on Shappell's website, they offer boat swivel seats for that model (look also under FX200 DLX). You could also skip installing the bench, and use folding chairs.


----------



## Henschel98 (Jan 24, 2015)

Anybody use the little shappell fx50? Would there be enough room in this shanty for a flasher with leg room is my main concern.


----------



## Henschel98 (Jan 24, 2015)

And a heater when needed


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I also have the fx200 and love it. Have used it for 2 seasons on inland lakes, Erie, and the bay. What I like is I can load/unload out of the back of my truck by myself. Not easy, but doable. I also like the fixed inside poles, tough sled, and sliding bench seat. Try to find some cheap clamp on boat seats on CL or something, the shappell brand seats are nice are not cheap. Have fun with it, no doubt in my mind you will not regret the purchase


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> I also have the fx200 and love it. Have used it for 2 seasons on inland lakes, Erie, and the bay. What I like is I can load/unload out of the back of my truck by myself. Not easy, but doable. I also like the fixed inside poles, tough sled, and sliding bench seat. Try to find some cheap clamp on boat seats on CL or something, the shappell brand seats are nice are not cheap. Have fun with it, no doubt in my mind you will not regret the purchase


Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad I bought it....now I have to set it up, hopefully it's not too tricky. I was looking at buying some of those padded seats with a back rest that people strap onto bleacher seats. I can get those for $20 a piece and they are lightweight.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Leelanauman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad I bought it....now I have to set it up, hopefully it's not too tricky. I was looking at buying some of those padded seats with a back rest that people strap onto bleacher seats. I can get those for $20 a piece and they are lightweight.


That's a really good idea. I will look into those as well. 
One piece of advice for you. When you have the shanty flipped up into "wind break" mode on a windy day, DONT STAND UP, unless you have a ton of weight in the sled or another person sitting on the bench. I had to chase mine a long way on LSC last winter lol. Not fun, except for those watching me


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> That's a really good idea. I will look into those as well.
> One piece of advice for you. When you have the shanty flipped up into "wind break" mode on a windy day, DONT STAND UP, unless you have a ton of weight in the sled or another person sitting on the bench. I had to chase mine a long way on LSC last winter lol. Not fun, except for those watching me


Haha..thanks for the tip! I'm thinking of drilling some holes in the corners and screwing in ice anchors so I don't have to worry about it blowing away when I'm out dealing with tip-ups. I'm not sure if I want to drill through the sled or not?


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Leelanauman said:


> Haha..thanks for the tip! I'm thinking of drilling some holes in the corners and screwing in ice anchors so I don't have to worry about it blowing away when I'm out dealing with tip-ups. I'm not sure if I want to drill through the sled or not?


I would recommend you do not drill holes in the bottom of the shanty. It will scrape ice and snow and go into the tub. Not to mention water in slushy conditions. Anything in the sled will be soaked. I just learned to put my auger/ spud/ bucket/ etc against the shanty and always have it folded down before standing up.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> I would recommend you do not drill holes in the bottom of the shanty. It will scrape ice and snow and go into the tub. Not to mention water in slushy conditions. Anything in the sled will be soaked. I just learned to put my auger/ spud/ bucket/ etc against the shanty and always have it folded down before standing up.


10-4.....I was thinking that was a good possibility. I'll skip drilling holes in it. With my one man flip, I have no zipper door, so my only exit is by folding down. I never had to worry about it blowing away. Do you ever use that "door" in the rear of the shanty?


----------



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

Franks Great Outdoors had the FX200 for $250 last year during the shanty days .. I'd expect it to be similar this year for anyone looking for one.

I love mine, I even like the bench seat. It gives me a place to set stuff too.

edit: just looked on their site current price is $350 ... now I'm doubting my memory of $250 but I swear that is what it was ...


----------



## TheDrew (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't have the 200, but I did pick up an FX150 off craigslist last winter. Its a bit worn, but really no complaints, might upgrade to a boat seat since the bench seems to be a bit narrow. I imagine the 200 would perform just as well. Lots of support for parts from Shappell too.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Leelanauman said:


> 10-4.....I was thinking that was a good possibility. I'll skip drilling holes in it. With my one man flip, I have no zipper door, so my only exit is by folding down. I never had to worry about it blowing away. Do you ever use that "door" in the rear of the shanty?


The only time I used the rear door was when I had to put the case of beer outside the shanty due to lack of room in the tub lol. Unless it's really calm, I put the support bar up which is right in the middle of that door. But this is how the shanty turns into a wind sail when flipped up in a rush for a flag or something. 
On a different note, the only negative thing I can say about the shanty is the windows are sewn in. They always fog up making it hard to see flags and other stuff going on around you, and you can't just peel a corner down to see thru. Small issue tho


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Leelanauman said:


> 10-4.....I was thinking that was a good possibility. I'll skip drilling holes in it. With my one man flip, I have no zipper door, so my only exit is by folding down. I never had to worry about it blowing away. Do you ever use that "door" in the rear of the shanty?


The only time I used the rear door was when I had to put the case of beer outside the shanty due to lack of room in the tub lol. Unless it's really calm, I put the support bar up which is right in the middle of that door. But this is how the shanty turns into a wind sail when flipped up in a rush for a flag or something. 
On a different note, the only negative thing I can say about the shanty is the windows are sewn in. They always fog up making it hard to see flags and other stuff going on around you, and you can't just peel a corner down to see thru. Small issue tho


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

FX150 owner here, regarding bench seat: I have sat on a 5 gallon bucket for years, sitting on that bench out of the wind with a heater if needed is good enough for me


----------



## Smelly Fingers (Nov 5, 2012)

I bought a FX200 last year as my first shanty. I wanted a roomy 1 man but was pulling it by hand and wanted light weight. I took the bench out and use a nice fold out style chair, saved about 12lbs. by doing that and is more comfortable. I made a flat floor by using the soft snap together flooring used for kids rooms and garages. That also insulated the floor. If you put the runner kit on it use silicone on the bolts to keep it dry inside. I love mine but you do have to anchor it down on windy days, I chased mine about 200 yards on Lake Mitchell one windy day. I use the eyebolts that I pull the sled by to anchor it, you just set the anchors up wind.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

vans said:


> FX150 owner here, regarding bench seat: I have sat on a 5 gallon bucket for years, sitting on that bench out of the wind with a heater if needed is good enough for me


Yes, I was a bucket butt myself for many years...Still am at times.


----------

